# What to look out for in a Gun dog trainer/club



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all, 

So here I am doing some very exciting research into Nel's next venture and I am wondering if there is anything specific to look for in a hunt trainer/club. 

I am not a hunter so inexperienced with the whole thing but really looking forward to getting us started. 

Would appreciate every bit of advice, I obviously want to set her up for success by going with a suitable organisation and person.

Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent! 

The important question. _"Have you trained Hungarian Pointers and how many?_" A German Shorthair Pointer trainer, that has never trained a Hungarian Pointer, can screw up a good dog. GSP are thicker-headed and the training methods are rougher. The Hungarian Pointer is a smarter breed and won't take the pressure.

I've had three trainers over the last five years. Ken has been the best because he understands how hard you can push a Hungarian Pointer without having the dog "shut down" or turn off to birds. Not a good thing in a young dog.

There are some good trainers out there. What part of the world are you in?

RBD


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Great question....

I think you have to do as much research in finding good trainer as you do in finding the right breeder for you. While I was looking for the right breeder for me, I was doing a parallel search for a field trainer.

I asked my breeder for her for recommendations on any field trainers out her on the West Coast that specialize in working with Vizslas. She recommended three she knew personally out here, and, one Ken, from Willowynd Ranch, that she has heard good things about.

It's a small world, breeders and trainers know one another, and most I talked shared their thoughts on training but also referred me to people who were closer to me. Even the trainers who knew my breeder personally gave me their recommendations for trainers who might be a better fit for me than they were. They did this knowing I might take my business elsewhere. One of the names I was often given was Ken's at Willowynd Ranch. 

Had been reading RBD's blog and saw he had taken Bailey to Ken, (had gained some confidence in RBD's opinions by then ). Checked deeper into Ken, even managed to talk to some of his current and former clients (never told you this Ken) all had great things to say about him, and ALL differently recommend him.

Since I knew I was going to send my boy away for extended periods of training, I had to be certain in my mind that I was entrusting him to some one who knew what he was doing, kept a clean kennel, and would give him some love, and hopefully I would get back a well trained field dog. So far I couldn't be happier with the results of Ken's training.

So anyway, sorry for the long post, really not meant to be an advertisement for Ken, or maybe subconsciously it was, but my point is do your homework, start even before you get your new V. Finding the right trainer can make all difference in the world.

RT


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

RBD and RT, thank you both for the great replies (RT I love the long ones!) how I wish I lived near enough to have Ken train Nelly! 

RBD, I will remember the important question - especially important I think here (or other areas alike) as V's are few and far between and obviously an almost entirely different dog - whereas other gundogs are populous. We are in Ayr, Scotland - miles of beautiful landscape and not a whole lot of hunting chat, maybe they are a secret sect over here! 

I contacted our trainer today who I trust with suggestions for Nelly's future. She owns a flatcoat retriever - apparently they can have quite similar natures, temperaments and training needs to the V (although I don't know this as a fact). 

She passed me on to a gun dog trainer who she regards highly. She mentioned that it was an 'invite only' affair but that Nelly and I had been officially invited, bet they're dying for a red dog on their team! 

I will still be checking them (and others) out thoroughly invite or not. It is quite a distance away but we will definitely be driving to visit and 'vet' first.

I wish I had done my hunt trainer homework before we actually got the girl but alas, here I am now. At least by the time we get our 2nd I'll know where to go 

Any useful 'gear' I should invest in also?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

If you can luck out and find a trainer that will charge by the hr. That would mean finding someone in resonabule driving distance. You could make weekly or by weekly visits where you participate in the training. That is the best you can get hands down.. Assuming the trainer is compatent with pointing breeds and understands the Vizsla breed. I was lucky and got to train weekly with my trainer about a 45 min drive each way, and $40.00 an hr. We became friends and he eventually sold my some young birds from his homing pigeon flock. Tought me to build a who barrel and how to use the JASCO collar. I soon bought a bird launcher of my own and started training at a WMA by myself. I had 6 homing pigeons that I used all summer. Now he gives me lists of upcoming hunt test to attend. I also help out with kennal work and pigeon maintence. My dog runs to him like they are best buddys. I know many are not so fortunate to have a trainer close by. if you can find that you will have a great bond with your dog in the field.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

If I was near Port Matilda, PA I would sign up and go.
RBD


LCS Rick Smith Bird Dog Seminar
May 3rd, 4th, and 5th​
Rick has been training dogs for years and is without question one of the most respected names in the industry. Folks that have attended his Foundation Seminars at Lion Country Supply over the past years have been overwhelmingly satisfied with the event, what they learned, and the results that they have attained with their dogs. 

Best of all, while Rick’s seminars are chock full of information and training tips, he presents the information in a very casual and easy to understand manner. He is very approachable and is highly motivated to answer every question you have before you complete the seminar. We guarantee your complete satisfaction with the event or we will refund your tuition.

1-800-662-5202 
LCS Rick Smith Foundation Seminar

If you're looking for a better relationship with your dog, both at home and in the field, you've come to the right place. From puppyhood through finished bird dog, all the basic skills you and your dog will need are covered at this seminar. You will be trained to train your dog, with Rick’s guidance using his “Silent Command System”. From puppies to finished birddogs, there is something for everyone and every dog. The event dates are May 3rd – May 5th, 2013 and will be held at our facility in Port Matilda, PA, and at nearby Spring Lane Hunt Club. Everyone should bring his or her dog. Class size is limited to 25 participants and the cost is $400. Call 1-800-662-5202 for more information or to register today. 
The Foundation Seminar begins with on Friday evening designed to overview the training process. Saturday and Sunday are spent all day in the field with you and your dog practicing training techniques that have been used for over 80 years by the Smith family. (Inclement weather will bring the seminar indoors for lecture, demonstration and slides.) There are plenty of opportunities for individual counseling and this ensures that every step is mastered before moving on to more advanced work. Areas to be covered are: laying the proper foundation, yard and field training, preventing and correcting faults, bird work, natural and force retrieving, and using both the check cord and electronic collar.

Click Here for more information!
CALL 800-662-5202 TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT NOW!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is complete list of their seminars this year.

http://www.huntsmith.com/


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey zigzag, my thoughts exactly. I would like to be as involved as you are in the training also so I can learn too. The drive is reasonably long to the club we have been 'invited' to - still to pay a visit. 

Nevertheless I'll be going along with her, as far as I know they charge by the hour, fingers crossed all checks out.

Amazing what a great road it has taken you down, hope it will be the same for Nelly and I.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/get-yourself-great-trainer.html

Nelly and Zigzag, I started with Bailey when he was 7 months old driving 65 miles each way for a 1/2 hour one on one lession with a man loved who working with pointing breeds as a hobby. He was a Fire Department Captain and did this only on Saturday mornings. He would bring birds and plant them and introduced Bailey to the gun and training collar. We made that trip maybe 30 times over the next year. It was interesting in that we started in the spring of 2009 and finished with Joe in the Spring of 2010. We watched the four seasons pass in the fields we trained in.

By that point Bailey was ready to graduate from elementry training to more advanced full-time training.
But it was a great introduction to both of us. There was no "peer pressure" and Joe was completely supportive and really enjoyed doing what he was doing. Working with young dogs and rookie owners.

The "dumb" questions I asked and the not really understanding why Bailey was doing what he was doing never phased Joe. When Bailey ran "out of control" through three fields and across ponds chasing the bird, I thought: "This dog is completely out of control. He doesn't mind at all! How embarrassing." Joe would smile a knowing smile. He called Bailey a GSP in a red coat. A compliment I didn't really understand until later.

Strap in, hold on, and enjoy the ride. A good hunting dog will take you where you never expected to go.

RBD


----------

